# Interest Check- "The Crimean War"



## kyleripper (Oct 25, 2013)

I have a small idea in my head about doing an RP about the Crimean war of (1853-1856). Initially it started out as a short story of mine, and also a way to help study for an essay on the subject for University, I suddenly thought... "Why don't I try an RP based on this?" So that's why I'm here to post this up today. Plus I thought it'd be a very interesting type of RP to play seeing as how it was during the time Cavalry was still used and an effective weapon. So I thought we could either play one of two different types in this RP. Also I should note that we'd be playing characters part of the British Army. 

The first unit was going to be a company of Foot (Foot meaning Infantry), part of the 47th Regiment of Foot, a Regiment that had been in service since 1741. We'd be playing the part of the 47th Regiment of Foot, 3rd Battalion, 4th Company. This Company will have the full 6 Platoons to allow everyone to play an officer and lead a Platoon of NPC's whom players will give personalities too and such, though it's entirely optional, if you want to kill your whole platoon off feel free lol. 

The other unit I thought people might enjoy playing was a Regiment of Dragoons (Light Cavalry that had the ability to fight on horse and on foot with the use of carbines; shorter version of a musket and easier to reload). Although I haven't an idea what Regiment to use, but the idea would be very much like the idea above with the Company of Foot. A full company of Dragoons who have to fight the Russians by either melee, or ranged combat.


For now I can't give very much details on the actual story as it's not fully completed, but the general idea is that the Company (Infantry/Cavalry) serve during the Crimean war. The story is COMPLETELY AU, meaning the characters, what happens, ect are and can be seperate from the actual history. Basically the story will more than likely be player driven, from the start of the war to the end. As the GM I'd be playing the Role of the Captain, Russian Imperial Army (Although you have free reign combat wise... so long as it's not over the top), and the elements (Weather, sickness, random events, ect), so it won't be all fun and games at times, rather I'll do my best to provide a realistic and brutal element to the game. 


So... What do you guys think?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Personally I have never been a fan of RP's that have player characters in charge of lots of NPC's and doing little interaction with other player characters. I've found it allows for a lot of god modding, and can get so sidetracked that any attempt at a story gets bogged down and stagnates.

There are a select few (read one or two) who will try to tell you its a great idea and can work. Honestly though it really, really doesn't.


----------



## kyleripper (Oct 25, 2013)

Lol to a certain degree you can be right, but the only reason I bring up the idea is due to past experience. It is entirely doable, although there are certain systems/rules that would be set in place to ensure a realistic and... well rather brutal war. In truth it's entirely based around the rules you have set up, and what you the GM manage to throw into the RP. If you're just giving a free for all with no events, or GM controlled enemies, well you won't get far and what you said is true.


----------

